# Emulation & Retro Games Discussion



## Patchouli (Feb 2, 2015)

As the title says, this is a thread to discuss anything related to emulation or ye olde games of eras past. Whether it's what CRT shader (or CRT tv) you use, what rom hacks you like, or what old game you're playing right now - feel free to discuss it and anything of the sort here.

If you're even the slightest bit interested in emulation, this wiki is a treasure trove of information.



One rule though, don't share roms or rom sets (collections of every single ROM ever released for a given system) in this thread. Especially do not share links to rom sets such as No-intro that compile only verified working, high-quality roms. Consult the wiki linked above or Google instead.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2015)

I haven't done emulation in a looong time but it's how I got to play some awesome titles like Seiken Densetsu 3 and Bahamut Lagoon.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 2, 2015)

krory said:


> I haven't done emulation in a looong time but it's how I got to play some awesome titles like Seiken Densetsu 3 and Bahamut Lagoon.



Compiled a list of SNES games I need to play a while back. Gonna be playing both of those sometime this year. (Gonna play a ton of SNES games this year, to get some of these checked off my backlog)

Last fan-translated game I played was Dragon Quest 3. If you're into slightly grindy, super basic JRPG's, that definitely is a game to look into.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm planning on playing the entire Castlevania series sometime this year. I'm also making lists of old school action series I've never played, including Shinobi and Ninja Gaiden.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 2, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm planning on playing the entire Castlevania series sometime this year. I'm also making lists of old school action series I've never played, in including Shinobi and Ninja Gaiden.



Planning on doing the same thing. 

Only ever played like 20 minutes of Castlevania Curse of Darkness, which seems to have totally different gameplay from the NES/SNES titles.

Probably gonna go with playing the Japanese version of Castlevania 3, since it's supposed to have better audio. (Something about vrc6, that adds another channel) Though Castlevania 2 JP is supposed to have not so great audio since it uses a different sound thing called FDS, so I'll probably stick to the English version for that. Dunno what Castlevania 1 uses.


*Spoiler*: _VRC6_ 



[YOUTUBE]ptgaCJSF7j8[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _FDS_ 



[YOUTUBE]94pjsxP7CgI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 2, 2015)

Gonna be playing Zelda: Parallel Worlds Remodel and Goddess of Wisdom all the way through.

The former's a romhack of a romhack. Parallel Worlds is a pretty well-known romhack that had 10 or so years of dev time put into it. They made an entirely new overworld, a new wintery dark world, and all new dungeons. But it's also supposed to be really hard. Remodel takes Parallel Worlds and removes backtracking, bomb jumping, and generally makes it easier. It's still harder right out the gate than A Link to the Past, but not too hard. Think ALttP dark world difficulty, but right at the beginning of the game. Though it does have a few dickish things, like mines hiding under too many bushes, and the overworld is a bit hard to navigate (at first, once you know where you're going, it's a lot easier. Kinda feels like Zelda 1 in this regard).

I managed to play a few hours of it a while back, and it's really good. Highly recommend it, it feels like a legit sequel to A Link to the Past. Mostly. 

Then there's Goddess of Wisdom, which I know very little of. It's supposedly a romhack of a romhack of a romhack, that finishes what a previous author started, and fixes a huge ton of bugs with the previous ones. But it has the same person who did Parallel Worlds Remodel, so I'm hopeful.

Also, found a video on the latter of a reproduction cartridge. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]fzbkV-kH2-M[/YOUTUBE]




Always wanted to buy one of those, but it seems the people who made that have closed up shop.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 2, 2015)

Well Ive been playing some PS2 games


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 2, 2015)

I have a hacked psp and with the 1st 3 Spyro games, Digimon world 2 and 3 and a plethora of others, I am quite content.

Except for the fact that my rom version of SMW: Yoshi's Island is quite glitchy and slow ( goddamnit  ).


----------



## Byrd (Feb 2, 2015)

I've been playing Digital Devil Saga, Nocturne, Growslanser 2,  Rogue Galaxy, SO3, Front Mission 5 and Shadow Hearts


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 2, 2015)

Found my copies of Vagrant Story, Legend of Legaia, Silent Hill 1, Ape Escape and Koudelka so I'm gonna go through those.

While games currently playing are Ace Combat 5, Front Mission 3, Threads of Fate, Parasite Eve 1, and Dino Crisis

And I guess REmake HD to an extent since thats just an upres


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 3, 2015)

for old gaming, i still ahve my tutorial here if someone still wants o play Blood someday


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 11, 2016)

Currently playing this game called Golden Axe Warrior, which is straight up a Zelda 1 clone.

But it's a very good clone, having a ton of fun with it. Got it running in genesis plus gx in retroarch, using the kurozumi variant of the crt-royale shaders. Haven't run into any issues. 

Found it due to these videos.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 11, 2016)

Found out that Dolphin Netplay works wonderfully for the most part. Really dope.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 12, 2016)

Found my snes with Super metroid a few days ago, tempted to get a set up for retro gaming, but I lack space and funds for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

Play the Igavanias and the 2D Metroids if you haven't. Thank me later.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 12, 2016)

SimAnt


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 12, 2016)

Castlevania is a wonderful series.  One of my favorites.

Ehm, if you like RPGs, you might consider emulating some of the Tales of games that haven't been localized.  Tales of Rebirth springs instantly to mind; there are scripts for that game on Gamefaqs.

Dragon Quest is another series that is fun to play on emulation.  The series tends to be a bit overly grindy, but emulators can fix that.

If you played The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass/Spirit Tracks and didn't like the controls, there are patches to change the control set-ups.  My sister says the patches are great; I haven't used them yet.  There are nice visual hacks of the original Legend of Zelda available as well, and obviously, emulating is the only practical way to play the BS Zeldas and to a lesser degree, the terrible CDi Zeldas.

I recently replayed Legacy of the Wizard and Journey to Silius on emulator.  Unfortunately, the final boss in LotW doesn't emulate properly and is therefore unbeatable.  Also played Ironsword: Wizards and Warriors 2.  That's a good game; I think David Wise did the OST?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 12, 2016)

I've begun working towards a complete Dreamcast NTCS collection (well, NTCS + PAL Shenmue II since that game is a must and never released in NA)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 5, 2016)

Playing through Breath of Fire 2 (SNES). Made it past SimaFort. What a place that was.


----------



## Itachі (Jul 5, 2016)

Starting playing Golden Sun on my phone yesterday, seems like it could be quite fun. Used to play a lot of Harvest Moon back in the day but I'm kind of burnt out on that type of game.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 6, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Found my snes with Super metroid a few days ago, tempted to get a set up for retro gaming, but I lack space and funds for it.



Follow up.

I found a good 19inch crt and a new table, bought new plugins and a controller and its all set up. Its absolutely beautiful. Anyone have experience with a everdrive or any other devices like it? I don't want to pay out of the ass for some super nintendo games and I'd like to play rom hacks.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 7, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Follow up.
> 
> I found a good 19inch crt and a new table, bought new plugins and a controller and its all set up. Its absolutely beautiful. Anyone have experience with a everdrive or any other devices like it? I don't want to pay out of the ass for some super nintendo games and I'd like to play rom hacks.



I would say just hook up the CRT to your computer and emulate stuff, or buy a raspberry pi and make an elegant case for it.



But I'm guessing you're bent on using the original hardware for the complete experience in which case I can't be of any help


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 7, 2016)

Naruto said:


> I would say just hook up the CRT to your computer and emulate stuff, or buy a raspberry pi and make an elegant case for it.
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm guessing you're bent on using the original hardware for the complete experience in which case I can't be of any help



I had the console, only needed to spend  $30 to get the cords + controller. 

Yeah, I want to play on original hardware, though I could give less of a damn for actual games. Might collect reproduction carts.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 10, 2016)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have played _Breath of Fire II_ in its entirety, but not _Breath of Fire I,_ which I hope to soon rectify, but how much of the first game is spoiled by the second game? From what I have observed, the second game makes only brief references to the first game, so there is not much that is spoiled. My personal favorite level in the game was the final level, Infinity, because it was a dark and bleak area that represented the characters entering the void of Hell, and had very frightening yet majestic music that was perfectly appropriate for the level.



BoF II takes place hundreds of years after the first game and thus is a fairly contained story.  It does make some references but definitely doesn't ruin the experience of the first game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 12, 2016)

Enclave said:


> BoF II takes place hundreds of years after the first game and thus is a fairly contained story.  It does make some references but definitely doesn't ruin the experience of the first game.



That is very good to hear, and, as long as we are discussing that subject, where do the other games fit into the continuity? I have heard that the first, second, and third games follow a linear storyline, but that the fourth and fifth games are more ambiguous about where they fit into the continuity, or are in their own continuities; what do you know about that?


----------



## Enclave (Sep 12, 2016)

Well, regarding BoF IV?  It's pretty divisive.  I am in the camp that believes it's a prequel.  It fits really well as a very distant prequel.  Myria in BoF III talks about the past it really can be alluded to her talking about how things were in BoF IV.  The other camp is that it's completely on its own and not actually related to the rest of the series at all.

Dragon Quarter though, it's really tough to pretend it fits at all.  It's just so wildly different from the rest of the series.  If it fits anywhere though it'd have to be the distant future.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

